# Anleitung für Folienteich in L-Form



## WolfPeter (13. Mai 2008)

Erst einmal Hallo, denn ich bin der Neue!
Ich komme aus der Nähe von Lübeck/Ostsee und möchte mir trotz Ostseenähe einen Teich bauen. Auf Wunsch (m)einer einzelnen Dame soll der Teich um die Ecke an der Terrasse gebaut werden. bei Obi gibt es gerade 1mm Folie für 2,99€/m² in verschiedenen Breiten (4,6+8m). Ich möchte den Teich der an den kurzen Längen ca. 1.5 m sein soll aus einem Stück bauen, weiß jetzt aber nicht, wie ich die Folie berechne und lege.
Weiß einer von Euch darüber Bescheid?
Vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen!!!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Anleitung für Folienteich in L-Form*

Hallo und :willkommen

Schau mal hier rein

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Da findest du alles was du brauchst.


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Anleitung für Folienteich in L-Form*

Moin Moin Wolf-Peter,

und herzlich Willkommen - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall schon mal richtig.

Der Link von Uwe auf unser Basiswissen ist megawichtig! Da solltest Du Dir wirklich den einen oder anderen Beitrag zu Gemüte führen, bevor Du loslegst.

Zu Deiner konkreten Frage schau noch einmal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3

Liebe Grüße aus Lübeck
Christine


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Anleitung für Folienteich in L-Form*

Hallo WolfPeter,

Willkommen bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Unser alter Teich hat eine annähernde L-Form.
Wir haben uns damals eine 8m breite und 20m lange Rolle 1mm PVC-Folie komplett gekauft und dann daheim zugeschnitten und im 90° Winkel mit einander verklebt.
Bis heute scheint der Teich dicht zu sein. Eine 8m lange Naht ist aber alles andere, als einfach zu kleben. Wir hatten einige Falten, die wiederrum aufgetrennt, verklebt und mit einem zusätzlichen Stück Folie oben drauf nochmal verklebt wurden.........

Ausreichend Platz sollte für diese Aktion auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein!
Der Rasen leidet sehr unter einer stundenlangen Abdeckung bei solch heißem + sonnigen Wetter, wie derzeit.


Das Du eher nicht den Aufwand des Klebens betreiben willst finde ich gut. 
Lohnt bei der Größe wahrs. auch nicht.
Am besten ziehst Du mehrfach eine Schnur durch den Teich, um die wirklich längste + breiteste Stelle zu finden. 
Natürlich kann man die Folie auch "um die Kurve" legen. Das kostet aber am Ende wahrs. fast genauso viel Material, wie der Verschnitt.

P.S.: Stell doch mal ne Skizze ein - am Besten gleich mit Teichprofil!


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Anleitung für Folienteich in L-Form*

Na, da muss ich doch als Fast-Lübeckerin auch ein 

:Willkommen2 

schreiben..

Falls du irgendwann mal Goldfische haben möchtest, kannste dich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## michael_j (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Anleitung für Folienteich in L-Form*

hm, wenn ich mich recht entsinne bietet Naturgard (oder worauf die auch immer hören) Teichfolien nach Mass an.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anleitung für Folienteich in L-Form*

Hallo,..

bin gerade durch zufall auf das nicht mehr ganz frische Thema gestossen,..

ich habe auch an meiner zukünftige Terrasse als Teich ein L an der Ecke..

Ich dachte auch erst, dass ist was für eine Massgeschneiderte Folie,.. z.B. von NG,..


ist aber meiner Meinung nach garnicht möglich,... (nach Mass zumachen),.. ausser man klebt es selbst wie oben gemacht,...

Meiner Meinung nach muss man am L die Längere Seite ausmessen und einfach eine gerade Folie bestellen, + natürlich Uferregion
Die gerade Folie muss danneinfach eingelegt werden und da wo das L seinen inneren Knick und 90grad Winkel hat, wird sich das ganze übrige Material staun.

Ein andere Lösung sehe ich nicht, denn man kann ja keine Folie dreidimensional bestellen (eigentlich eine Marktlücke  )

mfG. Micha


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anleitung für Folienteich in L-Form*

Moin Micha.

Mal provokant gefragt: Müßte dann nicht jede Teichfolie dreidimensional sein?

Im Prinzip mach NG mit seiner Maßfolie doch nichts anderes, als wir damals.
Sie können das nur professioneller. Und man erhält evtl. nicht soviel Verschnitt.
Ich würde also gut abwägen zwischen:

Trau ich mir das saubere Kleben selbst zu und spar ich wirklich so viel - spar ich viell. genauso durch konfektionierte Ware und habe Sicherheit bezüglich Klebenaht.

Soweit ich weiß, bietet nicht nur NG konfektionierte Folien an.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anleitung für Folienteich in L-Form*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip mach NG mit seiner Maßfolie doch nichts anderes, als wir damals.



Morgen Annett,

neee, leider nicht ganz, bei NG sind es IMMER zusammengeklebte 2m Bahnen. (wie du ja auch weisst,.. ich´s nur nochmal für andere Leser erwähnt ;-)
Du hast aber zwei Folien (um die Ecke) zusammen geklebt,.. wobei die Tiefe schon abgepasst wurde, oder ??, also schon im Loch.

Ich habe auch erst geglaubt,... für ein "*L*" könnte man eine Folie bestellen, die einem ein paar Falten sparen,..

in meinem Fall wollte ich ein "L" bauen als eine Arte "Burggraber" um meine Terrasse herum..

4m das Lange Stück vom L, 3m das kurze Stück... und der Burggraben sollte 1,5m breit und 70cm tief werden,...

Ich habe auch mit DINA-A4 Blättern probiert, die Streifen so zu bestellen, dass man einen Vorteil hat,...
und angefangen damit auf dem Tisch "zufalten"..

Geht aber (meiner Meinung) nach einfach nicht, weil der Knackpunkt immer der Knick im "L" ist...

Wenn der Gesamtteich ( nicht wie bei mir 1,5m) sondern sagen wir mal  3-4m hat dann bringt eine Bestellung mit L-Form natürlich ein paar Quadratmeter.
weil sich die Folie als ganzes in den Teich legt.
http://shop.naturagart.de/teiche/komplett-teiche/teich-1-folie-naturagart-gruen-l-form-1-mm.html

aber wenn wie bei mir, und oben bei 1,5m angefragt, das Verhältnis von Tiefe und Schenkelmass nicht passt, muss man wirklich ein Gerades Stück "um die Ecke legen"...

man muss es wirklich mal mit einem Blatt Papier ausprobieren  
Eine größere L-Form ausschneiden und dann versuchen eine Tiefe in die Form zu bringen,... ich hab´s zumindest nicht geschafft 
(meine Persönlich Lösung ist nun ein Stufe zwischen den beiden Schenkeln mit zwei einzelnen Folien oder auch gerade extra getrennt, als Filterteich aufbauen)

mfG. Michs    good buddeling  

PS: Hoffentlich bleibt es heute trocken, damit ich weiter buddeln kann...
das Forum hat mir bisher am meisten bestätigt, dass eine gut Uferzone das A+O ist...


----------



## lollo (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anleitung für Folienteich in L-Form*

Hallo,



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> neee, leider nicht ganz, bei NG sind es IMMER zusammengeklebte 2m Bahnen.


und bei anderen Herstellern ebenfalls. Da mußt Du schon suchen bist Du einen Hersteller findest der die Folie als ganzes liefert. 
Um auf die L-Form zu kommen, oder auf jede andere Form, gibt es dann  siehe hier  das Beispiel des Rastermasses als Planungshilfe.


----------

